# Problems ordering fish onlind



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi. Does anyone have advice on ordering fish. Ive placed 2 orders from live aquaria and both times all have been doa. I live 3 hours from a saltwater store so ordering online would be great but i dont want to have this keep happeniv. Is it best to order from breeders? Or anything I can do to improve my odds? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes they replaced them and the replacements arrived doa as well. At this point Im affraid to have more sent.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

maybe next time you shouldn't order online


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've ordered fish on-line just once from someone on another forum - 6 chilis and 2 otos - and all arrived in perfect shape, really well packed. Three months later now and all are still going strong. 

Can't really say why you've had such a bad experience since lots of people buy on-line. This was my only experience as usually the shipping is so expensive I'd rather buy locally if possible.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would ask LA how they are packaging them, or the problem may lie with the carrier. Perhaps ask if they can ship them through another carrier?


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

I WILL TRIED SALTWATERFISH.COM I ORDER FROM THEM MANY TIMES AND HAVE NO PROBLEM THEY FISH AND CORALS ARE EXELEN AND ALWAYS ARIVE ALIVE TRIED THEM GOOD LOCK JOSE.:animated_fish_swimm*old dude


----------

